# Need ideas for garnish for pumpkin cheesecake ...



## bren808 (Sep 11, 2007)

We're serving pumpkin cheesecake at a banquet where we are not allowed to use the kitchen except to serve, so we must bring everything in prepared. I was going to pipe the company's logo in chocolate and have it standing up on top of the slice; however, we've had a surprise heat wave, so it's just too hot to do that. Now, I'm running out of time and ideas. What is something simple yet dramatic that I can use instead?

Thanks!
Brenda


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

placing a stencil of the logo and then dusting it with finely ground cinammon or nutmeg on top of the cheesecake 
or making shards of toffee or nut brittle and placing on each segment


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Every November we have a pumpkin cheesecake on the menu. We plate it with a sprinkle of spiced candied/toffee pecans and long strips of candied orange peel.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If we are going off site, we make up tiny marzipan pumpkins


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Pans idea of the marzipan is good it will hold up well in the heat. The logo idea works too. Hi ya Pan. Its been a while bud....


----------

